# Best Hot Weather Gear



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I realized this winter how valuable the right clothing is. What do you think the best clothing is for when the weather is humid and in the 90's? Do cycling jerseys with full zip fronts help a lot?


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm curious to know people's opinions as well. 
Where I am it will be dry, but still quite hot.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

I here these are very well ventilated and aerodynamic.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Any other non-Borat options?


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

wow, someone fetch the eye bleach, STAT!


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

A good cycling jersey that breathes very well. Something that takes away the sweat. Primal Wear has some good jerseys, but there are other brands that are cheaper. Camel pak is a must. Hydration is key!!!!.. Cycling shorts is all preference. Some like the baggy shorts with the removable inner padded linner. Some like the traditional biking shorts..


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

If you have the bucks Assos short and sleeveless jerseys are awesome when it's hot out. Rapha also make nice, less superhero looking stuff that's great in the heat.


----------



## Maui323 (Jun 2, 2009)

White or light colored jerseys in the heat.
Zip-vented shorts work well too., Endura Humvee's for example...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i favor ankle socks, baggies, and a ua tank when it gets hot and humid. and of course a hydrapack, xc lid, and 661 gloves.


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

in the summer i wear a full zip jersey and ride without gloves.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

Here in Florida... A nice wicking shirt (Target has them cheap) and my new favorite shorts the Fox Ventilators.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

We ride in the heat here from May through October in Texas. It's usually in the 95+ range with enough humidity to make it miserable.

Get wicking shirts, Target and Academy have some that are in the $12 range. Lighter colors are preferred. I still wear my full fingered gloves, they offer way too much protection. I wear baggies. 

Hydration is key. A hydration pack is a must for us, use plenty of ice to keep the water cool. Also, hydrate well before you ride. If you get behind the 8 ball on hydrating you'll never catch up. I also carry a water bottle full of a sports drink, you'll sweat out your electrolytes in the heat and once you do it ain't no fun. 

We also ride early morning and late afternoon and night. Just about everybody has a lighting system rigged up to ride at night when it slightly cooler. If you do that, invest in some clear lens glasses for the bugs and spiker webs.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

bank5 said:


> I realized this winter how valuable the right clothing is. What do you think the best clothing is for when the weather is humid and in the 90's? Do cycling jerseys with full zip fronts help a lot?


Lycra bib shorts and a lightweight wool jersey, crochet back gloves, helmet, crew cut.


----------



## kazowie (Mar 17, 2010)

I ride in Georgia in the summer and use IceBreaker  gear. Best thing is no stink.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

I went to a Ross store and bought a very short sleeved jersey for $6.00. It's white and super thin and I imagine it'll keep me as cool as cool can be in the dead of a mid-Atlantic summer.

That's all I'm going to wear. Literally. I'm going to freeball on the saddle this year. I'm going to ride real slow and let people catch up to me, and then I'm going to stand up on the saddle and lean real forward on a climb.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

For shirts, is snug fit or loose fit better?
Is there some better material than polyester, like polypropylene?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

bloodyknee said:


> spiker webs.


 sounds painful!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

beanbag said:


> For shirts, ...
> Is there some better material than polyester...?


Yes. Wool. No contest.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

A wicking synthetic undershirt like the dfeet undyshirt does wonders regulating sweat and body heat under a cycling jersey.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

But I still wanna know - tight or loose shirt?


----------



## Rasterman (Jan 23, 2008)

no shirt, gutter for the head, thick tennis wristbands for the hands (helps a ton to keep the gloves dry), 661 airflow gloves, thin baggy shorts, super short socks and shoes.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

A helmet with lots of vents. A really short haircut - #1 on the clippers. Lightweight jersey. I normally wear the tight shorts anyway, baggies during the winter. And I'm going to try this this year to wear under my jersey. Its supposed to help keep you cool and dry in the heat.

http://www.pearlizumi.com/publish/c...ex/products/men/ride/0.-productCode-3908.html


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm gonna try me some of my old Hawaiian shirts that are sitting in my closet. Very cool and stylish for the trails as well.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

anything made by Under Armour will be more than sufficient.


----------



## wasp (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't use a specific brand or something, just make sure that the stuff is breathable and used to handle sweat. Don't like the shirts which go crap after one time wearing just because they're not able to handle sweat and humid air. Doesn't have to be too expensive in my experience.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

beanbag said:


> But I still wanna know - tight or loose shirt?


Semi-fitted


----------



## lgh (Jan 10, 2007)

Wool on top. Works very well, is comfortable, tough, affordable if you just get a t-shirt, and most folks can wear it for more than one ride before washing. Bamboo shirt from SWRV might also work well although I haven't tried it. 

Larry


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

a variation on this? 

http://www.ehow.com/how_7793708_make-arabian-clothing.html


How to Make Arabian Clothing said:


> typical garments worn in Arabic countries are loose and flowing due to the hot desert climate


i like to wear light coloured, slightly loose fitting long sleeved adidas coolmax/climacool/climalite running tops with 3/4 zips over a wicking vest - so i don't marinade in sweat :thumbsup:

this is on my want list: http://www.shopadidas.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3725956&kwCatId=&cid=V38328&shopGroup=R


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

lgh said:


> Wool on top. Works very well, is comfortable, tough, affordable if you just get a t-shirt, and most folks can wear it for more than one ride before washing. Bamboo shirt from SWRV might also work well although I haven't tried it.
> 
> Larry


And wool base. Wool middle. Wool. Just wool.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

shiggy said:


> And wool base. Wool middle. Wool. Just wool.


I don't think anyone will ever appreciate what you are saying here...


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

> Do cycling jerseys with full zip fronts help a lot?


I find road riding jerseys are best - full zip, close fit, wicking material.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Loose long sleeve polyester running shirts don't work well for me. They get a bit sweaty and the breathability goes down. Then they just trap a layer of warm air around you. Recently I have been experimenting with tighter fits.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Royal Racing LONG sleeve jerseys. I've spent far too many days in the brutal Arizona sun and now my arms burn in the sun so unless I'm out for less than 1/2 hour long sleeves for every ride.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

just got a smartwool microweight longsleeve that im going to try out for hotweather. only thing is i dont want to wreck on it. delicate. 


wool wool wool. its where its at.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

any light colored, loose fitting, button up/or zip, long or short sleeve shirt of your choice--cotton, wool or syn.
this ain't no fashion show
tight fitting will keep your body heat next to your body. loose allows air to circulate and evaporate your sweat cooling you down. light color reflects the sun better than dark
I used to have a very cool white cotton mesh sleeveless T. a bit more than a tank with a little extra cover for the shoulders. i wore it out and can't find anything like it now


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I went with these:

http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-Q...arel&qlEnable=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1302646148&sr=1-1

I'll be interested to see if the zipper helps at all.

http://www.amazon.com/Mens-Boxerjoc...32PK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1302646081&sr=8-3

I have a pair of synthetic baggie shorts that work well and usually bike in ankle socks. I also have 661 gloves which breathe well


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mudflap said:


> any light colored, loose fitting, button up/or zip, long or short sleeve shirt of your choice--cotton, wool or syn.
> this ain't no fashion show
> tight fitting will keep your body heat next to your body. loose allows air to circulate and evaporate your sweat cooling you down. light color reflects the sun better than dark
> I used to have a very cool white cotton mesh sleeveless T. a bit more than a tank with a little extra cover for the shoulders. i wore it out and can't find anything like it now


Loose has certainly been proven to work well by desert dwellers of all types for centuries, but in my experience good wicking fabrics eliminate the problem with tight clothes that you're describing (and these fabrics feel better for loose clothing too) due to the way they handle moisture, airflow and evaporation. In our 100-110F summers when I'm just dripping I feel cooler and _much_ more comfortable in either a proper jersey or a cheap wicking t-shirt from Target or Old Navy. A "loose" cotton shirt doesn't stay loose for long when it's wet enough to cling to you


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

A good sleeveless base layer under the jersey is a must for me.


----------



## Robb Thundr (Apr 16, 2010)

ive got a pair of gore bike wear xenon shorts and i think a gore bike wear oxygen jersey that are great in the heat. But theyre also meant for that weather. So im thinking you should look at those types of products. But then again somepeople arent comfortable in the tight lycra gear, beats the heat in my book.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*+1 Endura Humvee shorts*



Maui323 said:


> White or light colored jerseys in the heat.
> Zip-vented shorts work well too., Endura Humvee's for example...


The Endura Humvee *Lite* shorts are fantastic.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Yep agree with with the base layer, it's the key, You can wear looser long or short sleeve (I prefer the long to keep the sun off), and then wear a tighter fitting sleeveless or short sleeve base layer (I like Pearl Izumi Transfer Lite Sleeveless Baselayer) for the sweat.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I am now convinced that the best shirt for hot weather is a fast evaporating *snug fitting* thin fabric. The reason is that any loose fitting jersey blocks airflow and you built up a layer of humid air around yourself, whereas if the jersey is snug fitting, any sweat you make evaporates immediately and you feel the cooling effects. The only drawback is that if the sun shines directly on you, you feel it more.

Based on Shiggy's suggestion, I also got the Ibex woolies long sleeve crew and have been fairly happy with it. However, being wool, it doesn't evaporate as fast and you get a slightly damp feeling. I would say it works well in warm to slightly cool weather. (start off riding when it's warm and end the ride as the sun is setting)

The best I have tried so far is the North Face Light Crew base layer (Style apfu) because it is snug fit and very thin and fast evaporating fabric. I would say it works best in hot to "neither hot nor cool" temperatures.

I prefer long sleeves because I think it actually makes sweat evaporate faster off your arms and gives a cooling effect.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Yes. Wool. No contest.





shiggy said:


> And wool base. Wool middle. Wool. Just wool.


Yes yes yes.

I switched to riding in merino wool in all weather a couple season back and no way in hell I'll change back to anything but fine merino wool.

My favourite items are I/O Bio Merino short sleeve t for when it's really hot.

http://www.io-bio.com/product/mens-signature-ss-crew

They fit like a regular t-shirt. Bonus for not looking like a bike dork when paired with baggy's.

For shuttle and DH days when not wearing a chamois I wear the I/O boxer briefs under by baggy shorts

http://www.io-bio.com/product/mens-contact-boxer-brief

Super soft and super breathable. Once you start wearing merino boxers you'll never want to wear cotton or polly.


----------

